# Feluca's litter



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

My sweet black piebald doe, Feluca, was pregnant when I got her home. The 3rd this month she had a litter of no less than 10 babies, and she's doing an awesome job as a mom :mrgreen: Also, her two cage mates are great nannies. Felina is usually the one to keep them warm when mom is eating, and Felicia is constantly improving the nest with new stuff. It's so much fun to watch :lol:

First, a picture of mom:









Since I picked up my 3 girls at a feeder breeder friend, I know nothing about the father of the litter, except that all the mice from there are being taken well care off.

The litter today (1 week old):

















I don't really know what to expect, but I am guessing some PEWs, aougtis and a single black one. I have no clue about genders yet, I'm out of practice  Not any less excited, though!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good guess. It looks like you may have a piebald in there as well.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

jadeguppy: do you imagine that you see markings on one or more of the light ones? I think I do too....


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

(bottom picture) The pink one surrounded by blacks looks like it may have a spot centered behind the ears and possibly slightly past where the other mouse's nose is. Also the one to the upper right may, but I can't tell for sure if it is the lights playing games or real marks. She should know for sure soon though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The light ones can keep you guessing for a day or two at this stage.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hahaha, we will see :lol: I'm sure the black one is piebald though, what with the light tip of its tail.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The little ones are now 2 weeks old, and more or less beginning to open their eyes :mrgreen: 
The does:









The bucks:









And all of them together:









Yes, it was no easy task, taking those pictures :lol: One of the agouti bucks has a tiny, tiny headspot. Unfortunately you can't see it in these picutres.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

cute


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

so tiny! Very cute


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! And the mother is black, right? So you know the daddy has to be agouti based, or given how many PEWs there are, maybe a PEW that was covering up agouti.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, there are 4 PEWs and 5 agoutis. Just one black.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are now 3 weeks old :mrgreen: 
I meant to take group pictures, but by the time I finished with the individual ones, I had to pee so much, and my legs were asleep for sitting on the floor for so long >< So yeah... Here's a lot of pictures:

















































































:lol: They're such cuties!

Oh yeah, and you get a bonus shot of the black buck's tail:








Why does it have 3 colours? :shock:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It does have three shades, doesn't it! How very odd. I'm used to spots and splashes on the tail as a normal thing for poor black, or black carrying s, but that pure white tip seems more like what you'd get on a pew.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That means he carries a marking patten, doesn't it? Cool!

Mousie babies at two weeks old have to be just about the cutest....awww.....cutsiewoosieitsybitsyteensieweensiemousiewowsies....I can't stop looking! *kootchiekootchie*


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Moustress: They are 3 weeks old on the pictures d: But I think they are kind of small. And mom is black piebald, so I'm guessing he is too. I just think it's fun his tail has 3 colours :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

4 weeks now - time's flying by so fast! Unfortunately I only got to take a few group pictures before hte battery of my camera died, so individual pictures will be taken in the weekend or something like that.


















There's one of the PEW girls I'm a little unsure of. She seems a little... uhm, I don't know the word. Her fur is a little messy and she's doing everything she can to avoid my hands. But I will give it some time and see what happens. She's not looking sick, and she's as active and playful at the others when I'm just watching.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

In your second pic, a couple of the PEWs look almost not-PEW... Those could be fun!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Just a heads up, what you think is black piebalds are just black. White tail tips doesn't equate to pied


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Megzilla said:


> Just a heads up, what you think is black piebalds are just black. White tail tips doesn't equate to pied


Everyone else tells me the exact opposite - that they are pied because of the white tail.
So what you're suggesting is black self?
Some of the agoutis have white/light markings on their tails - not just on the tip.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Black self carrying pied or lots of k-factors. Hm. Where's Roland's link...

From: http://drofi.repage7.de/

"The amount of white is influenced by additional modifying factors, the k-factors. Both, the s-allele and the k-factors tend to show white tail tips or head spots, when they occur isolated from each other in self mice.
The allele "s", when homozygous, usually produces distinct white spots, i.e., unpigmented and pigmented areas are clearly defined by sharp borders, without any intermingling of white and pigmented hairs. In general, the ventrum displays more white than the dorsum and according to Grüneberg "'centers of depigmentation' are the feet, the tail, particularly its distal part, an area round the umbilicus on the belly, a blaze between the eyes, and the tip of the nose. As a consequence of modifying factors, known as the "k" complex, the extent of all these centers is highly variable, and as they increase in size, they merge in numerous ways. Thus s/s may produce entirely or almost entirely unpigmented phenotypes, or it may produce only a few white spots on the belly, feet, and forehead ( Dunn, 1920)."


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Laigaie :mrgreen:


----------

